# Links no longer active in signatures?



## PaulofCthulhu (May 31, 2010)

I noticed this behaviour recently.

I'm inferring from the Subscriber info. that now only subscribers can have a clickable URL in their signature?


----------



## TarionzCousin (May 31, 2010)

Yes, only Community Supporters (and, by inference, admins, Morrus, maybe ENWorld officials, ENNIES people, and left-handed pseudo-iguanas) can have links in their signatures now.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 1, 2010)

Unless its not completely implemented or there's a bug, there's an exception: links to things within ENWorld itself will still work.

(I just checked the ones in _my_ sig.)


----------



## freyar (Jun 1, 2010)

Errr, I thought it was decided to let all users keep short sigs with working links (just no graphics or so).  My off-EN World signature link seems to be working.


----------



## TarionzCousin (Jun 1, 2010)

What I found was that my previous sig link worked fine, but when I tried to change it, I was told that only Community Supporters could use that feature.

So I signed up.


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Jun 1, 2010)

It looks like that if you haven't changed your sig. in a while the links still work. If you update them, you lose the facility.

I think that's a pity, that's all.


----------



## Nifft (Jun 1, 2010)

PaulofCthulhu said:


> If you update them, you lose the facility.
> 
> I think that's a pity, that's all.



 As the certified number one signature hater on EN World, I agree with you completely.

IMHO links in sigs are pretty much the best use for sigs, since it is someone's brilliance as a poster which often inspires me to check out his or her other works.

*What you can do* to get around this restriction: make a post with all your links in it, in an appropriate forum -- could be Off-Topic, could be House Rules, whatever -- and then put a link to that post in your signature.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## frankthedm (Jun 1, 2010)

Nifft said:


> IMHO links in sigs are pretty much the best use for sigs



Yep. This current change is not one I'm happy about.


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Jun 1, 2010)

Nifft said:


> *What you can do* to get around this restriction: make a post with all your links in it, in an appropriate forum -- could be Off-Topic, could be House Rules, whatever -- and then put a link to that post in your signature.




True, however I think that would be trying to circumvent what Morrus wants to happen, which is no links in sigs.

Of course I certainly have no issues with paying for facilities, I just thought it was a pity this usually normal default had been removed. I just must have missed the announcement, only finding it to be the case by a bit of trial & error - but hey-ho we adapt and move on.


----------



## Nifft (Jun 2, 2010)

PaulofCthulhu said:


> True, however I think that would be trying to circumvent what Morrus wants to happen, which is no links in sigs.



 Eh, not really. I do something similar already, because it reduces the size of my sig, and helps people find what they're looking for more easily without polluting every one of my (many) posts with a content index.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Jun 3, 2010)

You are of course a Community Supporter and so you have access to link facilities anyway. 

Morrus doesn't want people to have external links in sigs. (without paying for them), or else why remove what was an existing feature for standard members?

Circumvention via internal linking seems to go against what Morrus is trying to achieve. I respect his right to make that decision, so won't do it.


----------



## the Jester (Jun 8, 2010)

I just tried to edit my sig and it told me I couldn't have links and that I was limited to only one line.

I *am* a community supporter- and having my sig have links to my story hour was the final decision point on going to the monthly sub for me- is this a bug, or have the rules on sigs changed again?


----------



## Piratecat (Jun 8, 2010)

Probably a bug. Can you drop a PM to @_*Morrus*_:?


----------



## Morrus (Jun 8, 2010)

the Jester said:


> I *am* a community supporter




According to the AdminCP you cancelled it and it expired on June 4th.  It's certainly not active at present, and no payment was taken on June 4th. 

Might be worth double checking paypal at your end to confirm no payment was taken!


----------



## the Jester (Jun 8, 2010)

Morrus said:


> According to the AdminCP you cancelled it and it expired on June 4th.  It's certainly not active at present, and no payment was taken on June 4th.
> 
> Might be worth double checking paypal at your end to confirm no payment was taken!




Er... humm... I thought it autorenewed?

I certainly didn't intend to cancel it but it looks like that explains why I couldn't edit my sig...


----------



## the Jester (Jun 8, 2010)

Oh, duh, I got it figured out. The problem was that my bank issued me a new credit card, so Paypal tried to bill the old one (which no longer existed) and couldn't.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 8, 2010)

I love it when a problem is easily solved!


----------



## the Jester (Jun 9, 2010)

Morrus said:


> I love it when a problem is easily solved!




Yeah... but I hate it when the problem is that I was being stupid.  Oh well, at least it worked out!


----------

